# Look Serial number what do they mean



## twiggy73

Hi there 
I have recently spent some time researching the age of my look KG 86 

I found what some of the serial numbers mean but i am having trouble finding out the the last bit can some one out there help 

The serial number is B55 G167 
and on the other side B7 

ok this is what i know and what i want to know 
there was only 3000 frames made or there abouts 

the B55 is the frame size = 55 cm 
the B7 = Month and year of manufacture B= Febuary 7 = 1987 

i am stuck on the G167 is this the frame number and if so how did they come up with this number?? 

Hope someone outthere can help 

Twiggy73


----------



## chas

twiggy73 said:


> i am stuck on the G167 is this the frame number and if so how did they come up with this number??


Special thanks to our warranty guru, Chris, for his help with this one:

"G indicates what production line the frame went down, and the number is telling us that this frame was the 167th KG86 produced on Line G in 1987."

BTW, sweet bike! Hope you have lots of fun riding it.


----------



## twiggy73

Thanks Chas You are a Legend and can you please pass on my thanks to Chris also 

Can I be a pain and ask if Chris knows how many KG 86's where made exactly!!! 

Was hoping to find out the number frame eg it is number 167 of amount produced ??

Was hoping to use the info for when she retires from service as a display type thing lol 

I love riding it and I will love riding my Brand New 585 Origin tomorrow the ride very similar in alot of ways 

Thanks Again Chas and Chris 

Twiggy73


----------



## Darío Toscano

twiggy73 said:


> Hi there
> I have recently spent some time researching the age of my look KG 86
> 
> I found what some of the serial numbers mean but i am having trouble finding out the the last bit can some one out there help
> 
> The serial number is B55 G167
> and on the other side B7
> 
> ok this is what i know and what i want to know
> there was only 3000 frames made or there abouts
> 
> the B55 is the frame size = 55 cm
> the B7 = Month and year of manufacture B= Febuary 7 = 1987
> 
> i am stuck on the G167 is this the frame number and if so how did they come up with this number??
> 
> Hope someone outthere can help
> 
> Twiggy73


Hi I’m from Uruguay 
I found a carbon frame without decals
I’m searching the details of the frame and everything given the idea of a LOOK KG131 but I want to check mi serial number 
But I can’t find where check it 
I appreciate you help


----------

